# Are there any insects that you still kill



## Driller64 (Jun 21, 2014)

after becoming a tarantula owner (besides the ones you have to kill in order to feed them)?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scorpio948 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mosquitoes

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Beary Strange (Jun 21, 2014)

Nope, but having tarantulas has nothing to do with that one way or another, I've pretty much always had a no-kill attitude towards "creepy crawlies"...I even feel bad for my feeders. Any wild pest insect that wanders into my house is moved back outside, unless they're silverfish, which I move into my bathtub so they can eat the soap scum. Wild spiders are left alone unless they're in an unsafe spot and then I move them somewhere where they can't get accidentally swept, vacuumed or stepped on.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 21, 2014)

Roaches and mosquitoes. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 21, 2014)

Ants and mosquitoes.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 21, 2014)

Sure, in the house I'll kill silverfish, ants, bees and wasps, but only if they are in the house or coming after me or the dog.  Outside, its asian lady beetles, emerald ash borers, biting flies (black, deer, horse, etc....hate 'em), ticks, and mosquitos.

I am significantly more tolerant than I was when I was younger.   My neighbors laugh when they see me come out to let a spider or other insect that was in the house.   I do let some wasps out if they're by the door.   I don't kill centipedes, not on purpose anyhow.   I find myself observing the insects I locate much more than I ever would have 15 years ago.  Its amazing how many spiders are running around on the ground if you really pay attention.  I have a couple jumping spiders in the windows...I've actually watched them hunt and even fed them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 21, 2014)

Mosquitos, fleas, ticks, flies, stink bugs...


----------



## Driller64 (Jun 21, 2014)

scorpio948 said:


> Mosquitoes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Same here. Those infectious little bastards IMO have no purpose in this world and spread malaria and West Nile Virus, so why not kill them? I also kill those annoying little Sciarid Flies that gather around my plant collection. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jones0911 (Jun 21, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> after becoming a tarantula owner (besides the ones you have to kill in order to feed them)?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Anything that flies on me and, any thing my kids are scared of except my Ts and the crickets lol


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 21, 2014)

My windshield kills hundreds every week but not intently  but I do like to swat house flys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dredrickt (Jun 21, 2014)

Everything in my house that isn't invited, lol.  Which is mainly mosquitoes, drain flies, and false widow spiders (things are everywhere).  Outside of the house, I'm much less inclined to kill anything unless its a mosquito landing on me.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Jun 21, 2014)

Obvious answer is mosquitoes. Especially in my house. Horrid creatures spread disease. Especially between animals (heart worm for example). Anything eating my plants is fair game. I don't want any expensive plants to die because an infestation got out of hand. If I had a mite infestation in any enclosures you can be sure I'd do my best to wipe them from existence as well.

Every other bug I move outside. I don't take joy in killing pests however...Okay maybe mosquitoes a little, slapping those suckers while they try to eat me can be a bit satisfying. They're just trying to live their life though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mosquitoes have killed millions of people, and still kill many even today worldwide.  No mercy for them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 23, 2014)

#1- monomorium pharoanis  'Pharaoh ant'--  Destructive, killers, carry disgusting diseases, thanks to their penchant for eating carrion- they are a total menace.  Despite claims that they cannot survive outdoors, i routinely find them outside killing other ants, destroying lizard eggs, and wreaking havoc. 

#2- Solenopsis invicta 'Red Imported Fire Ant'--  Another destructive species, they ruin my lawn more than it already is, kill everything, and of course their fierce aggression and venom are not tolerated

#3- Holocnemus pluchei 'Marbled cellar spider'--  Betcha didnt see that one coming from me. While i do like these spiders, they are a problem, unfortunately, and kill many spiders I like.  I've been attempting to extirpate them by introducing psilochorus, a native genus of pholcids.  They're establishing and now im seeing them more often in my back yard.

the rest are permitted    I allow paper wasps to build nests wherever they want.  I allow mud daubers to build their brood chambers in my bathroom, i try to coexist with wildlife and learn to live with them, and not against them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't like killing anything, but I dislike mosquitoes and I really don't like Argentine ants. They get into my bug room and try to invade my tanks, and are a huge pain to get rid of. They will also overpower insects larger than themselves and kill them! So although I respect their organization, strategies, and adaptability, they are the new enemy!


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 23, 2014)

Only mosquitos that try to suck my blood (even then I feel bad about it). I have a friend who ate mosquitos as a little kid to get his stolen blood back. 

If me or my dog got bit by a tick I'd kill that I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Jun 23, 2014)

Any human parasite like mosquitoes or ticks get the slap of death. I flush stinkbugs when I find them too. They're an invasive species and a huge annoyance around the house with their loud buzzing, old sneaker stank defense mechanism, and tendency to hang out where you would want bugs the least. I even found one drinking from my toothbrush once.


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 23, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> #1- monomorium pharoanis  'Pharaoh ant'--  Destructive, killers, carry disgusting diseases, thanks to their penchant for eating carrion- they are a total menace.  Despite claims that they cannot survive outdoors, i routinely find them outside killing other ants, destroying lizard eggs, and wreaking havoc.
> 
> #2- Solenopsis invicta 'Red Imported Fire Ant'--  Another destructive species, they ruin my lawn more than it already is, kill everything, and of course their fierce aggression and venom are not tolerated
> 
> ...


I don't see mosquitos on that list.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GSA8 (Jun 23, 2014)

Perhaps mosquitoes are natures way of controlling the human population.  No disrespect to any of the people infected by anything carried by mosquitoes, just saying.

I *try* not to kill anything that wanders or flies into my house, sometimes it can't be helped, but I try.


----------



## Ashton (Jun 23, 2014)

I allow pretty much everything to live unless it is something that'll kill my garden. Mosquitos cross the line and ants can't come in my house. I don't kill  L. hesperus' (western widows) I put 'em in jars and keep them but they don't come in the house. Oddly enough I let spiders in my room but not in my T room.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 23, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> I don't see mosquitos on that list.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Well.. it's a no brainer, isnt it?  Being the most dangerous animal on earth kinda makes them a high-priority kill by default


----------



## Micrathena (Jun 23, 2014)

Anything that mounts an unprovoked attack on me. Parasites and other bloodsuckers are usually killed, bees or other stinging/biting insects are cussed out.


----------



## awiec (Jun 23, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Same here. Those infectious little bastards IMO have no purpose in this world and spread malaria and West Nile Virus, so why not kill them? I also kill those annoying little Sciarid Flies that gather around my plant collection.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


While they are a valuable food source for all animals of sorts of sizes, having to bathe myself in deet is a bummer, but I just build bat houses and relocate spiders to my yard to eat them. I've also raised a few dragonflies to help take care of the mosquito larva in water pools.


----------



## xirxes (Jun 23, 2014)

Ants, silverfish, water bugs(roaches) in house, and literally ANYTHING that enters my infant's room. 

We have a lot of large trees on our property, and either pincer bugs or roaches are always in plague proportions. They are not welcome inside, and they will be asked to leave very politely through a quick and unsuspected death from above.

My dogs handle crickets and lizards, don't normally have any ants.

All spiders are left or moved outside, unless unlucky enough to end up in infants room.


----------



## Driller64 (Jun 23, 2014)

awiec said:


> While they are a valuable food source for all animals of sorts of sizes


That is true, but aren't there other insects that fill that niche that don't kill millons of people? 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## belewfripp (Jun 23, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> after becoming a tarantula owner (besides the ones you have to kill in order to feed them)?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Even before owning Ts, I have never been a big bug-stomper.  That said, I will still kill insects or arachnids that fall into the following categories:

1) Disease-spreaders and parasites (Ticks, Mosquitoes, Fleas)
2) Home invaders/sanitation concerns (Ants, German cockroaches)
3) Unshakeable bad attitude (Wasps and hornets, if inside)

I don't kill ants if they are outside, but if they are invading my breakfast cereal, then yes, I will take steps to make them go away.  German cockroaches have the potential to get into everything, but fortunately have never had to deal with them.  Wasps and hornets I try to ignore if I'm outside, but if they are inside and insist on dive-bombing my face as if it were their nest and not mine, then yes, I will get rid of them, too.

If I come across a widow spider (have never seen a recluse that I am aware of) I will relocate them somewhere solitary and away from people.


----------



## awiec (Jun 24, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> That is true, but aren't there other insects that fill that niche that don't kill millons of people?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


There might be but mosquitoes breed fast and their larva is a staple of the diets of many damsel/dragonfly larva, fish, tadpoles, the list goes on. Really I can't think of a good replacement for them in the food web. They still do not receive any mercy from me but I do try to surround myself with their natural predators to help reduce the deet bathes I have to take.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 25, 2014)

i purposly kill mosquitos ofcourse.but i also net out the larva for my fish.. i also kill flies [plant food] but i have reclusis that try and make homes above my head.. i tried relocating them bout 100 times.. so now i kill them..   also "mud dobbers" pretty vicious around here. and like no way to relocate them.. my family is alergic. typically in those cases i use diatomacious earth.. this allows me to not bring chemicals into my household. and still get rid of a pest trying to harm me or my family. and i also use it to keep ants out of my pantry [i know im evil]  

 other then that i leave them.. i have been feeding a daring jumper the last few weeks. i kept it for a few days and noticed it was drumming and ofcourse its cruel to keep a wc MM.. so i see him every 4 or 5 days and i throw him a mealworm or a roach with a crushed head. hes pretty cool lmao


----------



## Medusa (Jun 26, 2014)

Anything that invades my personal space. I will relocate a spider but that's about it.


----------



## scorpionchaos (Jul 1, 2014)

At LPs I work at Acheta domesticus routinely escape and have bred and colonized the whole store... I do my best to kill 10 per shift with my amazing elastic (marksmen ship?) skills. Lnce they hit the floor there exposed to bleach that I want the lizards to not eat... Flies get a nerd gun or elastic, most wasp,at school get cupped and removed as well as bees and spiders. Mosquitos are kind of 50 percent ok, I only,kill the females (the males don't bug anyone they eat nectar  ) ticks are indestructible so I usually a hammer lighter combo (in an open area because tick fumes are probably not good. Any ticks that bite get tested... Fire ants or ants of any kind. Crickets that go on play dates with my T's never seem to go home after... Maybe some sort of sleep over


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 1, 2014)

mosquitos, gnats, ticks, ants, I will kill wasps but avoid killing bees.  I kill true bugs on my cacti too.  Aphids, horseflies.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 1, 2014)

The short answer? Yes.
"Even Albert Schweitzer's reverence for life didn't extend to the mosquito, tape worm or tse tse fly."

By the way, while we are wholeheartedly bashing mosquitoes, anyone care to guess how much benefit they provide with their ongoing vaccination programs? How many diseases are prevented each year because of these involuntary vaccinations? As the mosquito expert here expounded  upon to me once,_ it is safe to assume several trillion of these vaccinations occur every day. How many are purely detrimental, how many are both detrimental and beneficial and how many are entirely beneficial? Going by the estimates of known mosquito born diseases relative to the number of bites each day, it is obvious the vast majority of bites are benign and possibly beneficial._


----------



## Driller64 (Jul 5, 2014)

This little bugger thought she could suck my blood and produce more of her wretched kind using it. She thought wrong :evil:


----------



## MWAInverts (Jul 5, 2014)

Mostly parasites. Mosquitoes and fleas being the major two. I have pets so I take extra care to hunt down mosquitoes that enter the home. Other than that, I don't kill anything, usually just escort them out


----------



## The Snark (Jul 6, 2014)

*Kill them critters!*

Satisfying wholesale slaughter of insects.

Obtain a white cat with short hair with a very laconic take on life or just very laid back with a hefty load of fleas and a pair of Kelly's, aka hemostats, aka forceps. With cat immobile on a convenient surface, fluff it's fur and pinch the fleas as they appear until your murderous bent has been sated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthropoddi (Jul 6, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Sure, in the house I'll kill silverfish, ants, bees and wasps, but only if they are in the house or coming after me or the dog.  Outside, its asian lady beetles, emerald ash borers, biting flies (black, deer, horse, etc....hate 'em), ticks, and mosquitos.


Please don't kill bees. Just cup them up and let them back outside. They don't come after you and if they do land on you they're going to realize you're not beneficial to the hive and move on, same for pets  It's better to release them, with the bee decline and all..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 6, 2014)

Arthropoddi said:


> Please don't kill bees. Just cup them up and let them back outside. They don't come after you and if they do land on you they're going to realize you're not beneficial to the hive and move on, same for pets  It's better to release them, with the bee decline and all..


I second this comment xD and thats even with all my family and 2 pets deathly alergic.. plus if they do sting you.. thay so it once and die.. id rather net/cup it and release but wasps are fair game xP


----------



## Driller64 (Jul 9, 2014)

While I agree you shouldn't be killing bees, cold blood, I still can't help but cringe when it see this video:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_zfQcai6CNs

I think I know how people with Arachnophobia feel now


----------



## khil (Jul 10, 2014)

Mites are any invertebrate keepers nightmare. Show them zero mercy!


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 11, 2014)

khil said:


> Mites are any invertebrate keepers nightmare. Show them zero mercy!


Mites in general are nightmares. their no good for herps either


----------



## CladeArthropoda (Jul 5, 2017)

Unless it is directly attacking me, I don't kill them.

I think it's worth noting that out of 3000 species of mosquito, only 3 genera are actually dangerous (_Ades_, _Cluex_, _Anopheles_). No need to kill the others. Most mosquitoes don't bite people and many don't even need blood at all.

How could you not love this guy?
https://qph.ec.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-1ce91c4c309153de56efb9e5ef9c011a-c

Same for mites. They come in a variety of life styles, including detritivores, herbivores, predators, and parasites. Yet, for some reason, people tend to generalize them as all being parasites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RTTB (Jul 5, 2017)

In and around my home, Black Widows are killed on sight. Don't need to relocate or learn to coexist with them. They are a safety risk and I'm not interested in cramps fever fatigue nausea for a day or two after being bitten.Ants bees wasps deer flies mosquitoes and earwigs get killed as well.


----------



## LittleGremlin (Jul 5, 2017)

Nope  Although i did stay in the rainforest in Thailand back in 2015 and had to use mosquito spray in the room as it was like a hut with a gap between the roof, literally hundreds of the things flew in, i was a little away from the malaria risk zone but i wouldn't take chances.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 5, 2017)

I will kill defensive stinging wasps around the house, fire ants, biting mosquitos and biting horse flies.


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 5, 2017)

I kill micropredators and parasites (mosquitoes, horseflies, ticks, etc.) I ought to feel bad, but I definitely don't. For pretty much everything else I have a highly pacifistic attitude, probably partly out of sheer contrarianism.


----------



## Czech prime (Jul 6, 2017)

Mosquitoes, flies, wasps of they are in the house (never bees however!) and invasive ladybugs. Hate those bastards making our beautyful red ladybugs extinct


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 6, 2017)

Mosquitoes and roaches if they are invading living quarters


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 6, 2017)

Micrathena said:


> Anything that mounts an unprovoked attack on me. Parasites and other bloodsuckers are usually killed, bees or other stinging/biting insects are cussed out.


For me, I feel that killing any lifeform is just cruel unless it's for the greater good, like my feeders. Bees and wasps if left alone, leave you alone IME anyway. Some people just freak out at the slightest hum from them, which sends me into telling them off "If you don't touch them, they won't touch you" (especially my partner), my kids bring home critters all the time, "look daddy look what we found" just like when I was a kid....great teaching tool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## keks (Jul 6, 2017)

Fleas and ticks (are not insects, I know) on my cats and dog, and gnats in my flat.


----------



## Arachnid Hobby (Jul 6, 2017)

I only kill human parasites, gnats, some mites, flies, ants, spider wasps and pest roaches. But I do sometimes kill others for taxadermy.


----------



## CladeArthropoda (Jul 6, 2017)

keks said:


> Fleas and ticks (are not insects, I know) on my cats and dog, and gnats in my flat.


Fleas are insects, but ticks aren't. The two are about as similar as sharks and humans.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## keks (Jul 6, 2017)

CladeArthropoda said:


> Fleas are insects, but ticks aren't. The two are about as similar as sharks and humans.





keks said:


> .... (are not insects, I know)...


Thank's but the part in brackets was meant only for the ticks. I know, that fleas are insects, it was only unclear typing .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duriana (Jul 6, 2017)

Ticks, especially on my dog. Sometimes mosquitoes, but I find it gross if there's a splat of blood and bug guts on my skin  My sister almost died from Dengue fever plus I have a hyper immune system that makes my mosquito bites swell up, so our relationship isn't so great.


----------



## doodleBug (Jul 7, 2017)

I will 100% kill brown recluse and black widows just because they are such a threat if I or my family are bitten. I also have a small parrot who will go after bugs and would die if he were to eat a more threatening spider! So far no interest in spiders, mostly fruit flies and very small flying things (this bird is only around 94g), but can't be too careful. I also have a reflex to slap mosquitoes :/ partially a tickle reflex partially trying to avoid my typical nasty allergic reaction. I will however move most things outside (spiders, ants, beetles, flies, etc) before my dog eats it. She's absolutely CONVINCED she is a hunter and will chase down flies and beetles and smash them with her shnozlle against the window and eat them. She's sooooo sure that the kibble in her dish is just not a food item :headshake: I will admit, there is a large huntsman spider in the highest corner of our living room window and we have affectionately named it Spidey. I will flick a flightless fruit fly or pinhead roach on her web once in a while and she is absolutely thrilled!! She does display threat posture if I mess too much getting a bug to stick though lolol


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 7, 2017)

RTTB said:


> In and around my home, Black Widows are killed on sight. Don't need to relocate or learn to coexist with them. They are a safety risk and I'm not interested in cramps fever fatigue nausea for a day or two after being bitten.Ants bees wasps deer flies mosquitoes and earwigs get killed as well.


Earwigs? Why? They can't bite or pinch you hard enough to hurt. Unless it's a form I don't know of...

Here, wasps, biting flies (horsefly?) and mosquitoes get the newspaper treatment when in the house, anything else is relocated outside. At least, if I'm the one finding it before my husband.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 7, 2017)

I have problems with little moths. Their larvae literally eat my carpet. I vacuum as many of the little bar stewards I can but I still always miss some every year and get moths.

They're killed on sight and thrown into the various spider webs I have dotted about the house.


----------



## RTTB (Jul 7, 2017)

In Spring there is earwigs by the hundreds getting into everything here. An annoyance more than anything.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 7, 2017)

RTTB said:


> In Spring there is earwigs by the hundreds getting into everything here. An annoyance more than anything.


Ah, I understand. I don't like them at all because of an incident that involved a situation like that. I was like, nine years old and went to get a garden chair of a row of chairs, but when I pulled it off there were hundreds of em, wriggling and running everywhere, even on my legs...
But if I find just a few I throw them outside. Which I think is very brave and compassionate of me


----------



## user 666 (Jul 7, 2017)

scorpio948 said:


> Mosquitoes


Me too.

And I recently had to poison a hornet's nest after it had moved into my mother's backyard. I don't go out of my way to kill hornets but is nest had made it unsafe to use 4 bakyards/


----------



## CladeArthropoda (Jul 7, 2017)

Though they can be a concern, the effect of black widow and brown recluse bites are over exaggerated a lot of the time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jul 7, 2017)

I relocate spiders that walk out in the open in a place where they may get accidentally killed, either to the basement or outside (if I've seen other members of their species outside). I don't see jumpers inside, but I wouldn't relocate one to the basement.
I don't kill mosquitoes because where I live, they don't carry dangerous diseases, and I rarely get bitten, even when out collecting without bug spray on. I never see ticks either. However, if I was in a place with dangerous mosquitoes, I'd probably kill one if it got too close. 

I feel guilty even feeding my predatory pets, so I try not to kill anything whenever possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 7, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I have problems with little moths. Their larvae literally eat my carpet. I vacuum as many of the little bar stewards I can but I still always miss some every year and get moths.
> 
> They're killed on sight and thrown into the various spider webs I have dotted about the house.


I've started doing the same, but when I find a web with a spider in it, I usually toss in a dubia nymph, they're great at catching flies that enter the house, so I let them live wherever they like.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 7, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I've started doing the same, but when I find a web with a spider in it, I usually toss in a dubia nymph, they're great at catching flies that enter the house, so I let them live wherever they like.


I feed my house spiders blue bottles, crickets and those stinking moths.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Umbra (Jul 10, 2017)

Anything parasitic/biting and anything that's unwelcome in my house (silverfish, roaches, mealmoth, yellow sac spiders, various flies, mites, flour beetles, etc). Also will kill invasive plant eating pests in the garden (mostly asian beetles). I welcome jumping spiders in my house and I leave the odd house centipede I see alone - jumpers are inquisitive and awesome and house centipedes eat a lot of the aforementioned pests and stay out of the way until it's dark.


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Jul 10, 2017)

Mosquitos, house flies, anything introduced and pests that eat my food. If I see anything in my food it gets sentenced to death by chicken

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Jul 10, 2017)

CladeArthropoda said:


> Though they can be a concern, the effect of black widow and brown recluse bites are over exaggerated a lot of the time.


very true, brown recluses and widows normally avoid people anyway. But I still wouldn't want my kids near them, their bites are still extremely painful.


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm starting to get elm seed bugs in my house, and they're really annoying. I'm just relocating them outside atm, but if they keep showing up and they start to infest my house, they're going to be fed to house spiders.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 10, 2017)

Ants, fleas, flies, grain mites, snake mites, mosquitoes, seed moths and ticks are killed with no remorse. 
Most other invaders get a free ride outside.


----------



## SolFeliz (Jul 15, 2017)

Only ticks, midges and mosquitos. Sometimes ants, but I try to get them to leave, or I hoover them up and empty them far far away! Any wasp, or bee or spider is released outside. I let most spiders stay, I even have some who live in my room and I watch them hunt.


----------



## Socfroggy (Jul 19, 2017)

Mosquitoes are my main targets. Maybe a fly if it annoys me enough. Roaches if I'm at work ( I work at a restaurant). Otherwise I'm pretty tolerant of bugs.


----------



## Jason Brantley (Jul 20, 2017)

I kill mosquitos, flies, occasional spider...but I don't kill bees, ants, house centipedes, wasps, crickets, cow killers, hornets, moths, pseudo scorpions, any beetle type bug...


----------

